# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Berita duka cita : JUAN SETIADI WIDJAJA

## LDJ

BERITA DUKA CITA

Telah meninggal dunia rekan & sahabat kita 

JUAN SETIADI WIDJAJA
Selasa 1 Oktober 2019 malam

jenazah sementara di Rumah Duka Grand Heaven Pluit di ruang jenazah, hari ini rencana berangkat untuk disemayamkan di Lampung. 

segenap keluarga besar dan teman2 mendoakan agar almarhum diberikan tempat terbaik di sisi Nya dan diampuni segala dosa2nya.

kami yg turut mendoakan,
keluarga besar KOI'S

----------


## 1w4k

Rest In Peace

----------


## wen

Selamat Jalan Bro, RIP.

----------


## Soegianto

..RIP... selamat jalan juan

----------


## Slametkurniawan



----------


## Slametkurniawan



----------


## Slametkurniawan



----------


## Slametkurniawan



----------


## avidsaja

turut berduka cita untuk meninggalnya om Juan.

----------

